# who gave low rating is almost 100% calculable



## Nik (Mar 9, 2015)

I had the scheme which helped me to find out who gave low rating but it was not accurate. It was somewhat accurate when you saw pax tapping on his phone after he left your vehicle.

My previous scheme was as follows:

Open UBER web on your tablet and open page where it shows 1-day rating. This is 24 hours rating. Refresh it as soon as guy leaves your vehicle, so if rating goes down or up it means the guy gave you low or high rating. Well this approach is only accurate if you have not done any ride in past 24 hours and it is your first ride and after ride you are getting rating, then you know what rating your pax gave. However it does not often happen. Pax does not give you rating right away, most likely pax will give you rating before second uber request when he has to go online.

New Scheme
So now this following scheme takes too much effort but I can with almost 99% accuracy tell who gives that damn low rating.

So let's say that in past 24 hours you did 5 trips and you see your 1 day rating at 4.5. So you want to find out who from this 5 trip gave you low rating.

you have to make table of your trip times.

For example

Trip 1 - 10:45
Trip 2 - 11:40
trip 3 - 11:55
Trip 4 - 12:10
Trip 5 - 12:30

Your 24 hours rating is on 4.5

Next day go online exactly at 10:44 and refresh as we agreed for example we have rating 4.5. but as soon as clock turns on 10:45 refresh your 24 hour rating I will bet it will change, so if your 1 day rating goes up this means Trip 1 gave you low rating if it goes down it means trip 1 gave you high rating. If your rating was not changed after this, it means trip 1 have not rated you yet. But it is less possible that guy did not rate you within 24 hours from trip.

The logic is as far as your 1 day rating shows average of your past 24 hours rides ratings so when clock ticks 24 hours from your first trip it means your first trip comes off from your 1 day rating calculation formula. thus if first pax gave you something you will 99% accuracy know what it was.

Why 99% and not 100%, because one of those 5 trips still can give you rating right at 10:45, so while you refresh your page again you will lose track of your starting rating.

Do you have any argument against this scheme, please post, I think I overcame UBER's intent not to show us who gave low or high.

EDIT:
after trip 1 was excluded from 24 hours rides, now you have 4 riders. So if rating was changed it means we know trip 1's rating, but if not this means trip 1 can give us rating any time, so it ruins my logic again BUT. TO save this logic have to refresh 24 hours rating every second before second trip time 11:40 comes. So if during refreshing something changes now we have new 24 hour rating and we can calculate trip 2 rating at 11:40 and so on.

It is not still 100% accurate but somewhat 99%


----------



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

That used to work, but doesn't any more - well not with the way the dashboard works for us here in Brisbane.

It's not until I do about 5 trips in a 24 hour period before I'll even see a rating, it will just say 0.0. I've had days where I've done one trip only, a regular who I know rates immediately and will rate me 5* and my daily summary for a 1 day period will say 1 trip - $x and 0 rating.

If I do say 10 trips in a day, and my over all rating is 4.8 and I worked say 10am until 8pm and did 1 trip exactly every hour - if I log in the next morning at 8am, it will not show 10 trips - it might say 5. 

Obviously Uber is giving different cities access to different features on the dashboard that can be turned on/off and it would mainly be so that drivers can't do what you (and I used to) do.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

actually i figured out if you sign in to your partner log in and go to your 1 day avg, you can refresh after a ride (takes about a min to 3 min) for that costumers rating of you to show up. no change they didnt rate yet ,but if it goes up or down you will know pretty much how they rated you. (of course someone can rate you from earlier or the days before so it isnt 100% accurate , but can give you an idea)


----------



## Robert G (Nov 15, 2014)

I know in Nashville that option was removed. Now you can't see the pax ratings.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Who cares anyway? Uber won't change a rating so why worry about WHO rated you low? If you are too low overall do some day rides or if you're really desperate pay a friend the fares to run 10 rides. Cost you 20 bucks or so. But spending time figuring out who screwed you over is pointless. (It's Uber by the way with its ridiculous unfair system).


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

In my experience most riders don't rate you until later.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Nik said:


> I had the scheme which helped me to find out who gave low rating but it was not accurate. It was somewhat accurate when you saw pax tapping on his phone after he left your vehicle.
> 
> My previous scheme was as follows:
> 
> ...


Sir, you are out of your mind, or, you have far too much time on your hands.


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

My 1-day rating page shows more trips than i dod in the last 24 hours, so, you need to wait more than 24 hours to see the rating change after the trip.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

grUBBER said:


> My 1-day rating page shows more trips than i dod in the last 24 hours, so, you need to wait more than 24 hours to see the rating change after the trip.


not really , there is a trip count too for example 21 then after a few min after your current ride you will see 22 trips and your same or changed 1 day avg.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

stuber said:


> Sir, you are out of your mind, or, you have far too much time on your hands.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Ah yes...I would have guessed Foreigner. Good God that was an embarrassing decade.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

That was great decade. Certainly better then the stuff they put out now.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

What's hilarious is that none of those guys in Styx were/are gay (not that there's anything wrong with that.)


----------



## SirDavidsr (Apr 28, 2015)

Best way to get higher ratings? Never pick up less than 4.8! Then rate pax as follows...

1. No tip 4 or 3 (just because they aren't mandatory is no excuse at these prices)
2. No destination 4
3. Multiple stops 4
4. Eating 3
5. Smell 3 or 4
6. Unathorized Pets 1
7. 4 people/no tip $5.00 ride after 25 minute drive 1

Please continue to add more suggestions, along with comments. We must start a ratings war with the jerks, as Uber doesn't care that some of these people are just plain angry, drunk, haters, etc. Yet our income is totally dependant on staying above 4.6. Hell, a 4.0 should be fine and 3.8 or lower dropped.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

anOzzieUber said:


> That used to work, but doesn't any more - well not with the way the dashboard works for us here in Brisbane.
> 
> It's not until I do about 5 trips in a 24 hour period before I'll even see a rating, it will just say 0.0. I've had days where I've done one trip only, a regular who I know rates immediately and will rate me 5* and my daily summary for a 1 day period will say 1 trip - $x and 0 rating.
> 
> ...


I believe that it has changed to include more trips than the strict 24 hours that it used to. I tried using the old process the other day, and it was showing more trips than were done in the 24 hour period. Regardless, it really isn't worth the effort.


----------



## Uber/Lyfter (Dec 30, 2014)

Robert G said:


> I know in Nashville that option was removed. Now you can't see the pax ratings.


I can still see the pax ratings.


----------



## SirDavidsr (Apr 28, 2015)

Well, I have NO F'ing idea how they calculate these ratings! It sure isn't based on customer ratings and done like a baseball ave. How am I certain of this? I only had 4 riders yesterday, I asked every single one to show my how they rated me and WATCHED them put in 5 STARS! My Uber rating went from 4.82 yesterday to 4.71 today. Something is fishy at UBER! OH... and unless quite a few are liars (I am sure some are) every single person (more than 80 now) said they were giving me 5 STARS!


----------



## Dks2k2 (Mar 13, 2015)

Still see pax rating also in Nash....
I would like to see which pax gave me less than 5 stars so I can figure out what the prob was. One guy the other day was in town for a job interview and apparently didnt score the job. Didnt speak a word staring out the window the whole trip to the airport. Pissed off at the world and took it out on me when he saw his uber bill/option to rate me. Only bad ride of the day so had to have been him. Not worried about it.


----------



## UberCSR (May 1, 2015)

SirDavidsr said:


> Well, I have NO F'ing idea how they calculate these ratings! It sure isn't based on customer ratings and done like a baseball ave. How am I certain of this? I only had 4 riders yesterday, I asked every single one to show my how they rated me and WATCHED them put in 5 STARS! My Uber rating went from 4.82 yesterday to 4.71 today. Something is fishy at UBER! OH... and unless quite a few are liars (I am sure some are) every single person (more than 80 now) said they were giving me 5 STARS!


We find it is best never to ask for a five star rating, you could also offer fresh baked cookies or some treat to get your ratings back up.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

UberCSR said:


> We find it is best never to ask for a five star rating, you could also offer fresh baked cookies or some treat to get your ratings back up.


 offer fresh baked cookies? lol . should i offer a thermos of tea as well?


----------



## SirDavidsr (Apr 28, 2015)

UberCSR said:


> We find it is best never to ask for a five star rating, you could also offer fresh baked cookies or some treat to get your ratings back up.


Cookies? LOL! Are we giving rides or feeding people?


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

I like the idea of the pax having to rate the driver to see the fare amount. 

I can also see where that may cause problems if a driver immediately sees a rating drop


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> offer fresh baked cookies? lol . should i offer a thermos of tea as well?


Cookies with weed... This will get you, five stars, great tips, and repeat customers.


----------



## Robert G (Nov 15, 2014)

Uber/Lyfter said:


> I can still see the pax ratings.


Where can you see the ratings that pax give you?


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

100% certain who gave you low rating.............UBER. If you have more than 2 cancels before you reach 10 trips those extra cancels are be factored into your rating.


----------

